

Fusion finally outputs more energy than is input - Shenglong
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/02/13/fusion_lawrence_livermore/

======
andymoe
Um. It's great progress but while the energy that was absorbed by the target
may have matched the output way more energy than that was used to produce the
laser pulse and was NOT absorbed. So, we are waaaay off from more power out
than power in.

